# internals



## theneuhauser (May 23, 2002)

where do we pose discussions concerning other internal martial arts styles? is this the right forum for baguazhang or hsing I?


----------



## disciple (May 24, 2002)

Maybe in the general chinese martial arts forum ???  
Or we could ask Kaith to open up another forum  

salute

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by disciple _
> 
> *Maybe in the general chinese martial arts forum ???
> Or we could ask Kaith to open up another forum  *



I'd say the general CMA forum for now but of course if there's enough interest adding another forum is certainly an option. If it relates to Tai Chi at all, feel free to put it here.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 4, 2002)

Don't forget Taijibagua or Tai Chi-Bagua; siince, the eight trigrams are derived from the grand ultimate taiji! Though they are two very different internal systems, yet their theory is very similar regarding Yin and Yang!
Sincerely, in Humility;
Chiduce!


----------

